# Windows 7 Support Stops in January.



## Mike (Nov 20, 2019)

For those here who are still using windows 7 I heard
from Cnet that Microsoft stops supporting it soon.

They say that you can still get a free upgrade to the
Windows 10 that was stopped in 2016, they say
Link to How-To, Here.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm still using Windows 7 Pro.  I have been reading about so many people having problems with Windows 10 and I haven't had a problem with Windows 7 in years. That's why I'm putting it off as long as I can.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 20, 2019)

I had a HP Windows 7 computer for 8 yrs,never upgraded
I was so fed up with it,end of July I bought HP Chrome book,no more dealing with Windows


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 20, 2019)

I got a notice from HP no more updates for windows 7 as of January 2020 I love 7 it's all I've ever used, I've heard horrible things about 10.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2019)

I got W10 shortly after it became available...for free.  It took a couple hours of "learning" and getting rid of most of the "aps" that appeared on the home screen...to make it look/act pretty much the same as W7.  I've had virtually Zero problems with W10, and if/when MS announces W11, or whatever they call it, and it's a free upgrade, I will upgrade to that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 21, 2019)

My Windows 10 looks like Windows 7, I installed
classic shell, it does away with all the apps on the
desktp and puts in a start buttonlike 7 I believe
as that was the choice I made, I never had 7, I went
from XP to 8.1, then 10.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 22, 2019)

I stopped playing the Microsoft game. I'm still running Windows XP. Don't notice any problems except software is no longer available. Not a problem. I don't play games etc. As long as I can use the compatible programs like Wordpad  and Word and Excel.
I can't upgrade my computer. Too old. I would have to buy new.
There are advantages to the old one. Floppies and CD still work. I can put music on a CD easily. Also. Old printers with cable still work. Now it's all USB. I don't even have antivirus. When I took it off the computer sped up significantly. I'm just an Okie from Muskogee. Have fun. If your computer can be upgraded to Windows 10. Do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2019)

I was cleaning out the bedroom closet (an L shaped walk in, with some shelves) and found my OLD laptop with Win 7 on it. It was two computers ago, did not realize I still had it.  So, still had its adaptor with it. Thought I would fire it up, see what I could find.  Figured out why I replaced it.  Video card seemed to be not working, fading in and out. Plus most keys on keyboard stuck.  I wanted to go through old pics and save some to a flash drive, but just had too many issues with keys sticking and not working.  Junked it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 23, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I was cleaning out the bedroom closet (an L shaped walk in, with some shelves) and found my OLD laptop with Win 7 on it. It was two computers ago, did not realize I still had it.  So, still had its adaptor with it. Thought I would fire it up, see what I could find.  Figured out why I replaced it.  Video card seemed to be not working, fading in and out. Plus most keys on keyboard stuck.  I wanted to go through old pics and save some to a flash drive, but just had too many issues with keys sticking and not working.  Junked it.


You should have washed it Marie, in clear water,
then left it for some time, 2 weeks, to dry, then
put it in a plastic bag with uncooked rice which
would get any dampness left inside, that would
free the stuck keys.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a  refurb computer that came with Windows 7 - 64 bit. It will still work after support ends, but no more security updates or direct help from Microsoft.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 10, 2020)

I had an old Dell that ran Windows 7 with no problems. Then I read about Microsoft terminating its security updates for Window 7, and so I reluctantly bought a new inexpensive Dell that has Windows 10 preloaded. My old Dell didn't have the capacity for Windows 10. I really didn't want to buy a new computer, but I felt like I was forced into it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

01/14/2020 ....RIP Windows 7


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

A good 11 year run, one of my favorites.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

How to stay safe on Windows 7 after January 2020 Support ends


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

Will MSE continue to have available updates for Win 7?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Will MSE continue to have available updates for Win 7?



All updates and support have ended.  The video in post #14 above suggests what if anything, you can do.


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ssentials-to-get-updates-after-windows-7-eos/


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

That may be true, but YOU will be the security, after tomorrow.  Your Anti-virus should be up to date and will add another layer  be of security.  Use Browsers that offer updates, like Firefox , Opera and Google.  If you still use it online, you do so at your own risk.  definition updates are not the same as security updates.
If you check for window updates, you will not find any.  One of the last updates in effect turned off updates.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> That may be true, but YOU will be the security, after tomorrow. Your Anti-virus should be up to date and will add another layer be of security. Use Browsers that offer updates, like Firefox , Opera and Google. If you still use it online, you do so at your own risk. definition updates are not the same as security updates.
> If you check for window updates, you will not find any. One of the last updates in effect turned off updates


I have a couple questions;

I love windows 7, is 10 relatively the same? If not, what are the glaring differences?

I do on line banking. But have switched to Chrome at their request. Will I still be at risk of being hacked if I keep 7?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I have a couple questions;
> 
> I love windows 7, is 10 relatively the same? If not, what are the glaring differences?
> 
> I do on line banking. But have switched to Chrome at their request. Will I still be at risk of being hacked if I keep 7?


@Mike would be the guy with the answers, Gary, but I think it would be risky to do banking using windows 7, without security updates and patches and fixes from MS.  Win 7 & Win 10 are two different animals.  When I got a Win 10 laptop, I installed Classic Shell, which gave Win 10 the appearance of Win 7, with the start button and Win 7 look & navigation.  I have tried to ignore the Win 10 features as much as I can. 

IMO, Windows 7 users will be like the couple in the cabin surrounded by wolves, as the hackers pile up for easy pickins!  I would consider switching to Win 10, or Chrome book if I were you.  Again, Mike would know more.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

@Gary O' 
@kburra has a post on this topic.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/microsoft-ends-windows-7-support-what-should-you-do.45730/


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> I would consider switching to Win 10, or Chrome book if I were you. Again, Mike would know more.


From what info I've gleaned, I think I'll just pick up a new desktop box at wallyworld already with 10


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> kburra has a post on this topic.


Yes, I read it....very good info


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2020)

Since late summer I've purchased a new desktop, 2 laptops (hubby's for everyday use, mine for when I'm on the road), and a tablet for ebooks (my Win 8 tablet died).  All Windows 10. 

Unfortunately, some of my business programs are incompatible with 10. Being semi-retired, it would be foolhardy to dump thousands into repurchasing or upgrading these programs. My large desk area can easily accommodate both desktops, so I decided to hold onto my Win 7 computer until it dies completely or I no longer need those programs. 

True, my desk sometimes looks like computer central, what with three monitors (2 for my new computer, 1 for my old) and my laptop, but it's all good. 

My Win 7 computer settings prevent it from connecting on line. So no virus opportunities. I save files in formats compatible to my Win 10 progams like doc, pdf jpg, etc., and transfer them with a thumb drive.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 14, 2020)

I also plan to continue using one of the Windows 7 laptops that I use in the shop. It's a pretty rough environment as far as computers go, so I'll let it run until it dies.

I basically only get online with it to transfer files between computers using Google mail. I'll probably start using a thumb drive and disable the network connection on this machine.


----------

